# Seasonal Transition Polish Shades with Celebrity Manicurist Skyy Hadley



## Dawn (Oct 25, 2018)

Winter is around the corner – but don’t go and retire your favorite fall colors anytime soon. Celebrity manicurist and owner of As U Wish Nail Spa, Skyy Hadley chose five shades that make for the ultimate manicure to transition from fall-to-winter. From a classic neutral to hot cocoa-inspired hues, these five polishes can be worn throughout the upcoming seasons.












 
1. *Cozy, Caramel-Colored Neutral *Can’t go wrong with the classics. A warm-toned neutral is chic and minimalistic, and compliments anything you’re wearing. Switch things up, and opt for a matte finish instead of your glossy go-to.
PRODUCT RECO: Sally Hansen Color Therapy Modern Neutrals in Cashmere Calm 


2. *Gilded in Gold *This time of the year is gold’s time to shine. It is always sure to dazzle – whether you can use it as an accent nail or a complete, show-stopping metallic manicure. It compliments all holiday color palettes effortlessly, making it versatile enough to bounce from season to season.

3. *Forest Green* 
Nothing says holiday bliss more than a true shade of green. Somewhere in-between a medium-toned moss and a deep forest green, hunter green is an eye-catching color suited for fall, winter, and beyond.

4. *Soft Chocolate *
I’m loving cozy, chocolate colored nails this season. The muted neutral isn’t too flashy, while still standing apart from your average nude. Milk chocolate manicures are universally flattering on any skin tone, and a tasteful (and tasty) way to transition into the cold winter months.









5. *Cranberry* 
Cranberry is a fun and festive twist on a classic red manicure. The gorgeous color will add a touch of glamour to your look, and serve as a subtle compliment to all of the seasonal décor.
PRODUCT RECO: Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Berry Fancy


----------

